# Patsy's in season!



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Out Patsy has finally come into season, she's 15mths & I'm sure she hasn't had a previous season. We are planning to get her spayed but were waiting for our younger dog to reach 6mths before we got them both done, but unfortunately we now have to wait 3mths. For those of you who haven't experienced a season yet, it's actually ok. Patsy's lady bits are definitely swollen, in ever thought I'd notice but they are huge!!! The spotting of blood obvisouly gives it away, but we have been very lucky she is very clean & only had a few drops on the floor. She pee's more than usual & has been very clingy. Also a little aggressive toward our younger dog. Umm think that's it really, oh it's just abit of a pain not being able to let her off the lead for 21days, but hey ho we don't want any accidents do we, as she's clearly gagging for it!!! (sorry about that). Just thought I'd do a thread on this as some of you may be interested in the symptoms we have experienced. Sue


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

when my dogs (we always had female dogs ) came into season all was well ..except they started pinching stuff and walking around with them .. socks rolled up ones esp  but cuddly toys were popular too .. they treat them as their babies i think  also my last dog (a westie) used to throw her dinner up all the time when she had her first season ..she was then spayed but did this when she would have been in season all the way through her life .. she ate her meals then dug holes in the garden and buried what came up ..used to drive me mad ..
good luck 
julie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue really useful info for all new cockapoo bitch owners  ... 

Sending Patsy (great name) a grown up girl hug xxx


----------

